# Brewer's yeast and garlic pills?



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

So I wondering if anyone's heard of brewer's yeast and garlic pills, and if it would be safe to give Tansy? I know the red flag is the garlic, but after some research and positive reviews not only online but by friends, I decided to buy them for my dogs (I was surprised by how cheap they are - $8 for a 1000 count bottle). Apparently they have "safe amounts" of garlic in each pill. Plus there's biotin and other minerals and amino acids.

I've been giving them as supplements to my dogs for about two weeks now, and I've noticed a huge improvement in their skin and allergen issues. My shepherd has extremely dry skin, and since the pills, he's been flaking and scratching less. My little dog has issues with licking his paws from being irritated by the outdoors, and he hasn't licked as much. Plus I haven't found any bugs or ticks on them (we have a dense forest in our backyard so it's common).

I'm just skeptical because of the garlic. But it's deemed safe for dogs, so what if I ground up the pills and just do a little sprinkle a few times a week? Just wondering if anyone else has had experience with the pills  thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't feed garlic to any of my pets, to me it wouldn't be worth the risk.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, like I said, I was skeptical about it at first. There are risks with a lot of things, especially with hedgehogs; honestly, simply having a pet that we aren't 100% sure of it's nutritional needs is a risk in itself. But according to many websites, garlic is toxic, but in very high amounts. But I guess I will hold off on the pills for Tansy, especially since I'm switching her to a raw diet ... I was just wondering for the future.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've read of the same benefits to dogs on my raw feeding group. I'm not sure on safe dosages for hedgehogs, though...it might be worth seeing if anyone else has ever tried them for rats, sugar gliders, etc. & what kind of dosages they use? I wouldn't mind considering it for my dog, but I'm not sure I'd try it for a future hedgie (but I also haven't done much reading on it quite yet). You could also consult your vet & see if they have any ideas about what a dangerous level might be for hedgehogs, if it is definitely dangerous for them (last I checked, the hesitation with garlic & hedgies was because of the danger for dogs, I'm not sure if there's been anything definite on it being dangerous for them? But I could definitely be wrong!)

Edit: I really should give it a try with my dog sometime since she has seborrhea skin issues, but we're already introducing so many other supplements right now that I should probably hold off for now. :lol: We've already started fish oil & coconut oil and still have to introduce apple cider vinegar, vitamin C tablets, and raw egg (that one will be further down the line after we've started a couple of raw proteins).

(Also I meant to add, I'm glad it's been helping your dogs so much, that's great! )


----------



## kee_jade (Jul 17, 2014)

lilsurfergrlsp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I wondering if anyone's heard of brewer's yeast and garlic pills, and if it would be safe to give Tansy? I know the red flag is the garlic, but after some research and positive reviews not only online but by friends, I decided to buy them for my dogs (I was surprised by how cheap they are - $8 for a 1000 count bottle). Apparently they have "safe amounts" of garlic in each pill. Plus there's biotin and other minerals and amino acids.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about using them for Hedgies because they are so small compared to humans and other animals. However, i agree completely on how beneficial it was for your dogs! My Miniature Dachshund has EXTREMELY dry skin and the vet actually recommended giving her a safe dose and it has done wonders for her!!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! I'll definitely ask my vet about it, but since they also recommended the brewer's yeast and garlic pills, I feel like he'll agree. I am also skeptical because she seems like a smaller hedgie - she only weighs 320 grams. I might try just a tiny tiny pinch and see if she'll even eat it - she is so picky! She didn't even touch the raw food until I kinda rubbed some of her kibble in it.



Lilysmommy said:


> Edit: I really should give it a try with my dog sometime since she has seborrhea skin issues, but we're already introducing so many other supplements right now that I should probably hold off for now. :lol: We've already started fish oil & coconut oil and still have to introduce apple cider vinegar, vitamin C tablets, and raw egg (that one will be further down the line after we've started a couple of raw proteins).
> 
> (Also I meant to add, I'm glad it's been helping your dogs so much, that's great! )


And that's quite a lot of supplements! Raw egg is one I'm waiting to try as well. But if it helps, the yeast and garlic pills are SUPER cheap. Plus the pills are pretty small - I think the recommended dose is one pill per 10 lbs of body weight. I think you should definitely try it, there are so many positive reviews on various websites. But it's up to you


----------

